# Lens Compatibility?



## blu_billiken (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Tokina AT-x 35-200mm or a Minolta 45mm will fit a Leica R4 film camera?

Thanks


----------



## Dwig (Dec 6, 2009)

No lens in either Minolta MD or MC mount nor any lens in Minolta Maxxum/Sony Alpha mount will fit a Leica R series camera. The Minolta 45mm would be in MD mount and won't fit the R4. If the Tokina fits a Minolta then it will also not fit the R4. I don't believe Tokina has ever offered any lens in Leica's R-mount.

The Leica R4 only accepts lenses made specifically in the Leica R mount and works properly only with those having the proper cam configuration (cams vary with the vintage of the R-mount lens). There are almost no lenses that fit the R4 that are not Leica brand lenses.


----------



## usayit (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, Dwig is correct...  Minolta was involved in the design of some versions of the R-series camera but the mount is purely Leica-R.  There are adapters to use R mount lenses on various digital bodies but not the other way around.

Leica R bayonet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## blu_billiken (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea i thought because of Minolta's relationship with Leica there might be some compatibility.  My girlfriend found an old Leica R4 without a lens and I really wanted to pop some film in there and one of my lenses but I will have to buy a lens now.  Thanks for the response guys, very helpful.


----------

